# IUD Removal Attempted



## Yonekab (Feb 7, 2011)

New coder and need help. Pt scheduled for iud removal and insertion but IUD was lost in the abdomen. I'm thinking that I should use 58301-52 for the removal and 996.32 for lost IUD. Please help with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmerickson (Feb 7, 2011)

You are right but us a 53 modifer.


----------

